# Do you look down on people who smoke Black & Milds or Swisher Sweets?



## Skoallio (Dec 20, 2013)

and think theyre in the same class as premium cigars?


----------



## LostMason (Oct 13, 2014)

nope,,to each their own,,,,and since I usually am sitting down when I enjoy a cigar,I don't have to look down at anyone usually up though.But if they are a little adventurous I would offer them an ACID and ruin the flavor of their swisher,,hehehe


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

No - ignorance can be cured 

+ some people actually prefer machine-made; I won't stand between them and the supermarket tobacco counter.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I would not put any machine made cigar in the same class as a Premium Hand Made Cigar. My personal opinion.

But I don't look down on them.


----------



## Cigarer (Apr 12, 2014)

Totally different class imo. No I don't look down on people smoking them. Each to their own. My brother smokes them and I do enjoy giving him a Nice cigar when we get together. He says he would never be able to justify spending so much money on a cigar but does enjoy mine more than a black and mild.


----------



## Ethernomad (Aug 23, 2013)

I think the general consensus toward your question will be that there is an important distinction between person and product. 

Product; down the nose.
Person; eye to eye.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

To me it really doesn't matter. Everyone's entitled to their tastes and opinion of cigars.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I only look down on them if they split them open and fill them with weed- otherwise, knock yourself out


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

I look down on no tobacco user. Just those in society that feel that their non tobacco use places them in a position to force their will upon me. 

Don't tread on me.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

I think they are the scum of the earth. :laugh: To me it's like someone who thinks Stephen King is fine literature, or that Coors is great beer. there's no arguing with taste.



Tobias Lutz said:


> I only look down on them if they split them open and fill them with weed- otherwise, knock yourself out


That would actually make me understand it more!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

To each their own. Backwoods and black & milds were a gateway drug for me so....


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

There's two different kinds of people those who smoke black and milds and those who lie about it.

so Ill be the first to admit it. I keep a few black and milds in the console of my work truck. sometimes on the jobsite they do the trick.


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

I only stand 5'9 (on a good day  ) I look down on nobody. Live and let live! 

Cheers
Jay


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't look down on people for enjoying smoking those, I smoked blacks for years myself. But if you think the quality of cigar your smoking is on par with a hand rolled premium I'm sorry your naive or a fool. Even I understood this when I was inhaling tobacco before my cigar days.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

I've met very few people who smoke cigars and literally zero who smoke gas-station/convenience-store cigars. Except for some kids in high school who tried 'em a few times.


----------



## dcmain (Sep 25, 2014)

I have a problem with the people who want to judge you for what you smoke.


----------



## Aureus (Feb 4, 2006)

If its what they like, then its what they like. Why would you judge that?


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hell no. Sometimes I wished that is what I enjoyed. It'd be a lot less expensive.....


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Pity them would be more appropriate. But when I started smoking b&m humidors seemed very intimidating. Soo many brands and no real idea. Black and milds are sold anywhere cigarettes are sold if the want a real cigar then give them some reasonable suggestions but most people I see with them probably ain't smoking tobacco


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

I still smoke backwoods from time to time when working construction. Alot easier to waste half a backwoods than even a piete corona on a longer break.


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

I honestly don't know or even know of anyone who smokes gas station cigars, at least not "as is." I'm sure they exist, but I just assume most people who buy those are only interested in the wrappers.


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

No, what's the sense?


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes I look down on them. Most of them anyway. Because I am 6'5".


----------



## Chrishorsley13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Nope, we all start somewhere. Someone just hasn't given them a couple of good ones yet! I also have a backwoods now and then at work (mechanic shop). Easier to throw away half and not care.


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

Only if they ask for rolling papers first and then buy a few cheap cigars instead.

Can't count how many times that happened when I worked at CVS.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

A cigar does not make nor break the man.


----------



## adktrap (Jun 6, 2014)

Nope,

just means one less person to bid against on cbid.


----------



## Shaun (Jun 28, 2014)

droy1958 said:


> Hell no. Sometimes I wished that is what I enjoyed. It'd be a lot less expensive.....


^This.^


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Skoallio said:


> and think theyre in the same class as premium cigars?


I never look down on anyone for their personal choices. As long as their choices don't infringe on others.
Smoke what you like like what you smoke.
That being said -64 RG who did you infringe on?:hmm:


----------



## Beartrapgun (Jun 5, 2014)

I wish I could get the same satisfaction from a swisher that I do from a hand made. Done look down on them... I envy the individual. Them and light weights in drinking terms. Think about how much money they save!


----------



## Beartrapgun (Jun 5, 2014)

adktrap said:


> Nope,
> 
> just means one less person to bid against on cbid.


Great point!


----------



## Dennis0311 (Dec 17, 2014)

Beartrapgun said:


> Great point!


I concur.


----------



## Schlitzinacan (Dec 12, 2014)

I know a guy at work who smokes these. I have offered him handmades but he refuses. God bless him more for me!


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hell no, I never look down. I have quite a few friends that smoke cigs only but I have a no cigarette inside policy at my house. They will often smoke black and milds just because they wanna hang inside with everyone. I've even turned a few onto wanting a premium mild-medium strength cigar from time to time.


----------



## r3gulator3 (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't look down, I don't feel they are lessor for smoking those. Some people really like black & mild's, or swishers. And even though they are produced by machine, and may have some other things added to them. They are essentially smoking what they like. That's what it's all about. Plus a lot of guys who get into premium cigars start out somewhere. Not everyone started with premium hand rolled. I started with cigarettes when I was in high school. Moved on to black and mild's, then swishers, then philly's, then I started smoking pipes (still do) and then started on premium cigars towards the tail end of the cigar boom in the 90's. The thing that makes me happiest is to no longer be a slave to nicotine. I haven't smoked a cigarette in years. I have a pipe or a cigar 3-7 times a week.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

No, because I'm not a snob. Like what you smoke!


----------



## colavita22 (Jan 1, 2015)

My dad always smoked cheap stuff growing up. I remember he used to buy bundles of Te Amos at JR when I was a kid. Over the years his taste digressed to De Nobili's and eventually Backwoods. I certainly don't look down on people who smoke them but I personally don't enjoy smoking these dried out sticks.


----------



## rebus20 (Jan 1, 2015)

I smoke them on occasion at work with the guys who don't appreciate finer cigars. They are OK but usually leave a bad taste in my mouth and make my clothes stink something fierce.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Auburnguy said:


> I would not put any machine made cigar in the same class as a Premium Hand Made Cigar. My personal opinion.
> 
> But I don't look down on them.


^^^^^^ that right there


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

To my way of thinking, "ignorance is no sin, but stupidity is unforgivable". They are definitely not "premium", or even, at least in most cases, technically "cigars". Most use some sort of plant emulsion as a wrapper and are filled with short scraps of tobacco, stems and "manufactured" products.

However, when I look for a silver lining, I look at them as a "gateway drug" for better cigars and an opportunity to bring them to the Force.

Bottom line it, if they're enjoying them, that's all that matters.


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't look down on them because I'm not a total douche nozzle.
The first few cigars I smoked were B&Ms until my brother gave me a Padron 2000. Now I wouldn't smoke one. I say that but every now and then I will smoke a Backwoods.


----------



## CamoSutra (Dec 20, 2014)

In a way I admire people who smoke Swisher Sweets or other gas-station cigars. I can't tolerate them after years of smoking something better, but Swisher smokers are obviously made of sterner stuff.  If I am on the road and my traveldor runs empty, I may grab a pack of Dutch Masters if I can find unflavored coronas; otherwise I just tough it out until I can find a tobacconist.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

If youre not smoking a premium cigar over $20 I will reign down the harshest of judgement from high atop my ivory tower, how dare these peasants sit next to me with their bottom feeder smokes polluting my air space with aromas akin to tire fires and burning hair. 

Tbh aromatic pipe smokers bother me more and they dont bother me much at all.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

CamoSutra said:


> I may grab a pack of Dutch Masters if I can find unflavored coronas; otherwise I just tough it out until I can find a tobacconist.


You mean the Corona Deluxe or the Palmas? Lol I gutted a lot of dutches in my hay day.


----------



## CamoSutra (Dec 20, 2014)

HIM said:


> You mean the Corona Deluxe or the Palmas? Lol I gutted a lot of dutches in my hay day.


Either will do in a pinch, but I prefer the Corona Deluxe.

But keep in mind these are "emergency" smokes, nothing more. Now that I have a 15-stick Xikar travel humidor, I'm seldom forced to resort to these ... unless I run into friends while I'm out of town and unable to reload.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Merovius said:


> If youre not smoking a premium cigar over $20 I will reign down the harshest of judgement from high atop my ivory tower, how dare these peasants sit next to me with their bottom feeder smokes polluting my air space with aromas akin to tire fires and burning hair.
> 
> *Tbh aromatic pipe smokers bother me more and they dont bother me much at all*.


Reading this while enjoying a bowl of Stanwell Kir & Apple.....hanging my head in shame....oke:


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

I only look down on everyone else because I'm vastly superior to them. I don't care what they smoke.


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

Merovius said:


> If youre not smoking a premium cigar over $20 I will reign down the harshest of judgement from high atop my ivory tower, how dare these peasants sit next to me with their bottom feeder smokes polluting my air space with aromas akin to tire fires and burning hair.
> 
> Tbh aromatic pipe smokers bother me more and they dont bother me much at all.


:dude: Oh hell yes! Such a nice young man, and so well spoken!


----------

